# yellow mushrooms



## mr.determined (Nov 9, 2009)

now dont flag me ..im not talking about tripping. now heres the deal i got mushrooms growing from my soil. they look cool but i dont want them. i read there no harm to plant but it does say anything about plants your going to smoke.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 9, 2009)

I suggest you try the mushrooms out. No, not yourself. Try them out on the neighbour's cat. For instance. Observe its behaviour carefully. Then you can decide whether to try them yourself. Or not.
Actually this is an amazing development. You might have bred the first psyloshroomic cannabis variety. :hubba:  If that's true, they will be in a symbiotic relationship and if you rip out the shrooms, the plants will die.:fid:  Remember, the fruiting bodies are what you see above ground, most of the fungus is below ground, haha.:shocked:


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 9, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Try them out on the neighbour's cat. :


This


dry and weigh ~.3 grams for avg. size cat. Thats how we did when I was younger. That cat is awesome:hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 10, 2009)

toss em out and let the soil dry completely in between watering..they like moist places to grow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2009)

IMO....mix  it  in  soil...just  meens  ya  have  some  good  organic  soil:aok:  no  worries...oh...I  wouldnt  eat  it



take  care and be safe


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 10, 2009)

Eating random mushrooms is like eating fugu--eventually you're gonna get that bad nibble and there goes the liver.


----------



## mr.determined (Nov 10, 2009)

i really want to get rid of them,will peroxide kill them off?


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 10, 2009)

It should!


----------



## mr.determined (Nov 10, 2009)

what kind of mixture should i use and after mixing do i adjust the ph level?


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 10, 2009)

I am not sure. Im a hydro grower. My buddy deals in mycology. 

He uses peroxide and ISO to kill unwanted molds. hmmmmm.....


----------



## mr.determined (Nov 11, 2009)

og would it be possible for you to get some more info from him.they say there not bad .i just dont want them. there also starting to plug my drain holes.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2009)

I  would  like  to  see  a  pic  of  this  plugging  drain  holes...sounds  like  ya  may  have  got  some  heavy  mushroom  compost  in  the  soil  mix...IMO..added  goodies...But  if  ya  wanna kill  off  natural organics...maybe  ya  need  to  look  into..*OGkushman*..Hydro  systems...Just my  thaughts:48:


----------



## mr.determined (Nov 11, 2009)

ill get some pictures when the lights come on tonight.my drain holes are small but there are quite a few of them.im  thinking that i might open up the bucket with a few more holes.i started my grow when i was broke as h e double hockey sticks.so i am using home (smoke de-pot) 5 gallon buckets and the holes are pretty small.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 11, 2009)

Sounds like you're holding too much moisture in your soil, especially with such small drain holes, if the soil is resting right on the drain holes. 

You could unpot the plant, wrap the soil/roots in newspaper for an hour to absorb excess water, widen up the drain holes, fill the bottom of the bucket with large gravel or broken terra cotta pottery, then replant and stir up the top inch or two of soil. You can also put a small fan aimed at the top of the soil and a fluoro or incandescent light close to soil top to dry it out faster. 

I only had 'shrooms once, on one plant, and I found the drain holes clogged and that I was holding water, too. That's what I did, and it worked fine. 
Now I'm feeling guilty for wasting those shrooms. I don't know why I didn't think to chop 'em up and let 'em just compost there in the soil.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

mm if you had done that your soil would be full of mushroom spores and they would grow like crazy...u did the right thing GF


----------



## mr.determined (Nov 17, 2009)

oh my bud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i drilled out the drain wholes on my container to one inch .after that my whole house ended up stinking really bad.i dont think those mushrooms are good at all.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 17, 2009)

Probably they got the soil from the graveyard. Do you have a wooden spike and a mallet? You might need them.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 17, 2009)

:rofl: ^ your a very funny man leaf miner. gonna ressurect some skeletons, eh? ...

got some pics dude?...


----------



## greenfriend (Nov 17, 2009)

I had those yellow mushrooms growing in the coco whereever there was light (on top and out the drainage holes at the bottom), as 2dog said most likely from to much moisture.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 18, 2009)

Mushrooms = anaerobic growth = bad, because anaerobic = lack of oxygen, and that kills roots. Overwatering the usual problem. Of course in coco we water all the time anyway. . .


----------



## mr.determined (Nov 18, 2009)

now im having watering problems.i put water into the container and my soil stays dry


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

water it slowly...that may help.


----------



## mr.determined (Nov 19, 2009)

normally the soil is black,now it looks light brown.and i put a half gallon of water in and very little took to the soil.it just puddled up on top.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 19, 2009)

It sounds to me as if you are using a bad medium. Problems like you're having was one of the reasons I gave up using soil and went to modified coco instead.


----------



## mr.determined (Nov 19, 2009)

im using fox farm ocean forest.


----------

